# Tube atomizer by Limelight



## johan (17/11/15)

If you're a mouth-to-lung kind of vaper (like me) and price is of no concern:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shabbar (17/11/15)

nice find johan , @Rob Fisher you want this !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/11/15)

shabbar said:


> nice find johan , @Rob Fisher you want this !



No I don't think so... I'm pretty much over tanks... love the Bellus but the rest suck eggs!


----------

